# Some of last months work



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

Here are a few pics of things I did last month









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice use of masking tape for the lettering.:smile:


----------



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Nice use of masking tape for the lettering.


Yeah I have all kinds of words painted on our main gym and outside of our gym.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vjmehta333 (Nov 8, 2019)

I like that accent wall. I will add some photos of accent walls and wallpaper we have done in the main family/dining area that have worked out real well.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lynchburg said:


> Yeah I have all kinds of words painted on our main gym and outside of our gym.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



What colors/ products used?


----------



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> What colors/ products used?


For the red accent wall it was SW Wild Currant, as for the color of the blue wall I am not sure. It was a color the school had matched at Home Depot and was Gildden Premium. The school tends to just buy cheap paint and I understand why. The cabinets were done with SW Emerald Urethane and the color was canvas tan


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Flavor Paper, Andy Warhol, Muhammad Ali, in glossy gold mylar. VERY expensive, pretty hard hang.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

No clue why theyre sideways though....


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Woodco said:


> No clue why theyre sideways though....


I imagine Warhol's estate gets a pretty hefty % as royalty...$600/roll, your're right...a bit pricey!


----------



## Kataka (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you, great work


----------

